# Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?



## joebell4 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am trying to decide whether to tow a 28 ft Airstream about 1000 miles, some on Interstate and some in hills. Isuzu weighs 5100 lb., I think, 6 cylinder 290 hp, manual trans. Has big hitch assembly. Any advice, including don't do it? joebell4@yahoo,com


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 20, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

Hello and welcome to the forum.
My first impression is that your Trooper is not good a good match for a 28' trailer.  You need to check the manufactures tow ratings for your Trooper, but a short tow vehicle compaired to the trailer is a bad medicine.  If the trailer starts swaying the short wheelbase can't compensate and control is lost.  A 1000 miles is a long trip if things are not going well.


----------



## joebell4 (Jan 20, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

Grandview--Thanks for confirming my hunch. It just so happens that the 
Airstream is in Southwest Virginia. Can you suggest a transport company to tow to Arkansas?


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 20, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

If your Airstream is the aluminum (classic)model it has a gross vehicle weight of over 7000LBS.  I don't think that your Trooper has that kind of towing capacity.  The Airstream weighs at least 5500LBS dry.  I'm not sure what your exact tow capacity is but I'm sure that you will be pushing the limit dry.  My weights are actually based on a 27 foot Airstream which I own.  A newer model may weigh a little more or less.  Mine is a 1994.


----------



## joebell4 (Jan 20, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

My Airstream is a 68 Land Yacht, which has a listed weight of 4800 lbs. Even given that it is listed as lighter than yours, I am concluding that the Isuzu 6 cylinder is just not enough vehicle to safely do the job. I can just envision having to stop, facing uphill, and stalling out for lack of power. I'm going to pay for a tow or use a bigger rig. Thanks. Joe Bell.


----------



## GeeJay (Jan 21, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

FWIW  We towed our 28 ft Aspen @7000#+ fulltiming for nearly 2 years with a Grand Cherokee, including trip from California to Alberta when we purchased and another from AB to CA and return for last winter, and never had a twitch.  

Check my sig.   Short wheelbase + Hensley Hitch = No Sway

Best towing investment you will ever make and you can take it fom TT to TT or TV to TV when you change, and you will.  If a different drawbar is required Hensley will exchange, you pay only the shipping.  60 day money back guarantee and they pay the shipping, but I don't think many are returned.  Email or phone for free DVD.

www.nosway.com


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 21, 2006)

Isuzu Trooper as Tow Vehicle?

I had a Trooper come on my lot today.  I would NOT tow a 28' trailer with it with any kind of hitch.  I know what Hensley says, but have not used one.  The Trooper is just not big enough for the job.
Joe, I am trying to help you.  Will let you know soon.


----------

